# Bundesliga Match Predictions and Tips Thread



## betzz12 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Hamburger SV vs FC Koln (Cologne)*

_*Date :* 31 January 2015
*Venue : *Imtech Arena

*Prediction: FC Koln*_
Hamburger’s superb defence is one of their most tickets to success. However, the attempt to destroy Cologne will not be easy.
_
*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 2.23* || *Away: 3.27* || *Draw : 3.17* ||||_


_*Bayer 04 Leverkusen vs Borussia Dortmund*

*Date :* 31 January 2015
*Venue : BayArena*

*Prediction: DRAW*
Dortmund’s unexpected slip into the relegation zone triggered concerns among its supporters. Although they vowed to make a major overhaul in their performance, it seems that the odds barely work in their favor.
Bayer could put up a challenge for Dortmund. Yet, considering the issues that they currently confront, Jurgen Klopp and his men will have a hard time clinching a win. But they can readily pull off a stalemate.

*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 2.38* || *Away: 2.96* || *Draw : 3.20* ||||_


----------



## betzz12 (Jan 26, 2015)

*VfL Wolfsburg vs FC Bayern Munchen*

_*Date :* 30 January 2015
*Venue : *Volkswagen Arena

*Prediction: FC Bayern Munchen*_
Wolfsburg has never won a single match against Bayern and in their encounter next week, it is less likely that they will get the upper hand.
_
*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 6.65* || *Away: 1.45* || *Draw : 4.35* ||||_


_*Schalke 04 vs Hannover 96*

*Date :* 31 January 2015
*Venue : Veltins Arena*

*Prediction: Schalke 2-0 Hannover*
Meanwhile for Hannover, Joselu is the best man to match Chuopo-Moting’s clinical shots. Alongside with him is Sane, who is committed to improving Hannover’s defence.
Needless to say, this upcoming match goes to the consistent online betting favorite, Schalke 04.


*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 1.91* || *Away: 3.95* || *Draw : 3.41* ||||_

_
_


----------



## Andy987 (May 11, 2015)

Wolfsburg has never won a single match against Bayern and in their encounter next week.


----------



## scorerthief (Nov 25, 2016)

RB Leipzig visit Freiburg for their second successive Friday night game looking to extend not just their 11 match unbeaten run but their lead at the top of the Bundesliga. To do so they will have to beat the team that beat them to the 2.Bundesliga title last season.

Before Gameweek 10, the Schwarzwald-Stadion was Fortress Freiburg. Wolfsburg ended that run however with a thumping 3-0 victory, snapping a 100% record home record for the season. Christian Streich’s outfit have won just two games in their last six in all competitions and have kept two clean sheets in 11 top flight games.

RB Leipzig came from behind last Friday to beat Bayer Leverkusen 3-2, which when coupled with Bayern’s 1-0 defeat to Borussia Dortmund left the Red Bull-backed outfit three points clear at the top. They know another victory will sound a warning to the chasing pack that they won’t concede their lofty position any time soon.

Leipzig come into the game on a six match winning streak in the Bundesliga – the longest winning streak by any team in the Bundesliga this season. Part of this is down to their hard work – stats show that they run further on average than any other team in the division. Their frontman Timo Werner loves playing against Freiburg, having scored three against them already in his career when with VfB Stuttgart. 

The fairytale has to come to an end soon but I can’t see it happening in this game.*Leipzig are 1.83 favourites to extend their winning streak to seven* – which I think are decent odds for the way they are playing right now. Leipzig also have not failed to score in any game so far this season and over 3.5 goals at 2.93 looks like it could offer value.
You can see my record here: https://www.protipster.com/tipster/scorerthief


----------



## scorerthief (Dec 2, 2016)

Mainz - Bayern München - BTTS @1.85
Lewandowski and Boating may be out. Mainz has second best record at home after Bayern(about scoring goals). Bayern is not in that great shape to keep a clean sheet to. Of course they will score. Also they will win i think but BTTS is more safe bet I think. 
Here is my record: https://www.protipster.com/tipster/scorerthief


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 23, 2017)

Bundesliga Saturday Stuttgart v Augsburg 

 It's going to be a low-scoring party! Stuttgart had a great comeback after a back-to-back Bundesliga win. However, both victories have the slightest margins with Stuttgart taking a more defensive strategy. Nothing different with Augsburg safety-first strategy. Four of the Swabians five fixtures featured Under 2.5 goals. 

 Asian Total Goals: Under 2.5 at 1.97 

 Want to read the entire preview still, you can check it here! Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 29, 2017)

Bundesliga, Friday 9/29/2017

Schalke v Bayer Leverkusen

These two clubs met by the end of last season, where Schalke won by 3 goals (4-1). This season, both clubs are on ups and downs. Schalke won half of its match and lost half of it too. Bayer, on the other hand, won 2, loss 3 and a draw with Hoffenheim. But taking a look at Bayer's horrible away record will give you a hint on who to bet. 

 Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Schalke DNB at 1.830

You can read the full insight from @MarkOHaire here. 

 Good luck!


----------



## Eurobettingtips (Apr 29, 2018)

Tournament: Germany Bundesliga
Date/Time: 29.04.2018/15:30 CET
Event: Mainz - RB Leipzig
Pick: RB Leipzig
Odds: 2.07
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10

"Energy and persistence conquer all things".


----------

